

DotCloud (YC S10) gets $10M to redefine cloud openness - shad42
http://gigaom.com/cloud/dotcloud-gets-10m-to-redefine-cloud-openness/

======
Kilimanjaro
Hey Om, how about a link to the real dotcloud web page instead of the myriad
of useless links to your own network?

------
vidar
Anyone know when they come out of beta?

------
swGooF
Congrats DotCloud. Please use the money to keep doing great things.

~~~
shykes
Thanks! We have _tons_ of stuff in the pipeline.

------
justin
Wow, that is a fat round. Nice job!

------
Jabbles
Why does this article not actually link to <http://www.dotcloud.com>?

------
jamroom
It looks like we weren't the only ones who think the service rocks - way to
go! Congrats all around!

------
bmelton
Next to Vim, I've never had any product, or startup, affect how I do real
world work as much as dotcloud does. If you like EC2, pip, virtualenv, and
don't like deployments, or system administration, or tuning memory settings,
then dotcloud is the platform for you.

For as much as people love Heroku, DotCloud offers everything I liked about
Heroku, and extends those conveniences to almost every platform I've ever
worked with.

If I were in the venture capital business, I genuinely couldn't think of a
better place to put 10 million.

------
twakefield
Congrats guys! That's a very impressive raise.

------
gasi
Congrats, guys! The experience I've had with the service has been nothing
short of phenomenal so far. Keep up the good work :)

------
daniel_levine
Nice! Don't spend it all in one place

------
kineticac
congrats dotcloud! you guys deserve it! Glad we're hosted with such an awesome
company.

------
joshbaptiste
Good stuff, representatives were at Pycon, friendly guys.

------
tedjdziuba
With a round that big, it looks like Dotcloud is going to buy their own
hardware and become a full bore hosting company, which is fantastic, if it can
convince people to move out of the EC2 slum.

Either that, or the founders took too much money and diluted themselves beyond
reason.

~~~
shykes
Co-founder here. We're considering our infrastructure options, but our #1
priority is to make developer's lives easier, not to buy servers.

As for dilution - let's just say we feel very good about our current
ownership.

~~~
tedjdziuba
Thanks for your reply. If you're not going to buy your own metal, then with
that much cash, you're probably going to hire an army of systems
administrators to be oncall for your customers, eh?

~~~
spahl
More like an army of engineers to automate the hell out of it:-)

